# Movie Fans



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just watched The Mist and wondered if anyone else has seen it - its very dark and heavy ending but a weirdly good movie.

Thought rather than just post about this one movie I may as well start a Movie Fans thread in the hobby area too for everyone.

Be interested to know what people thought about The Mist though.

ANy other good movies you have seen recently, etc.


----------



## Parrot-Noise (Oct 16, 2008)

Mrs Nikki,

What a good idea! I love film.

I saw The Mist the other day because DH got it out on DVD. Not my thing normally. It's like an old fashioned horror, more about characterisation and the fear of the unknown, than too much blood and guts. Stephen King wasn't it? Disturbing end!

I saw 'Lars and the Real Girl' recently which has to be one of the best films I have seen this year. I loved it.

Parrot x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

DH commented about the set being a cheap one as you didn't see much of it and thats when I said its good though as its the fear of the unknown like you said.    Yes the ending was very disturbing and dark - didn't think thats how it would end.

Lars and the Real Girl - never heard of it hun- tell me more.

Have to say a lot of the big movie releases like Indiana Jones this year haven't lived up to expectations which is a shame.


----------



## Parrot-Noise (Oct 16, 2008)

'Lars and the real girl' is a film essentially about mental illness and how a community decides to respond to it, but don't let that put you off, its a beautiful and very funny film. I loved it. It's out on DVD. If you do see it, let me know what you think of it.

What kind of films do you like? Tell me some of your favorites.

Love parrot x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

That movie sounds great, sound slike I need to get that to watch.

Movie wise, I adore Black Hawk Down, Underworld, Aliens, and Blade all those types of movies but will watch anything, the only movies I do not do are the animated ones but I am a sucker for action movies and very dark movies.  There are simply so many out there I love from the above ones to Seven Years in Tibet and Singing in the Rain.

How about you?


----------



## Parrot-Noise (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi again, sorry it's taken a while to get back to you. I wonder if anyone else will join in.

Sounds like you like big hollywood action and sci-fi films. Not really my thing I have to say. If you like dark films and don't mind violence, have you seen the following...they are all good. DH loves them.

American History X - stars Edward Norton
City of God - Brazilian so subtitled
La Haine - translates as 'Hate', French so subtitled

I like foreign film. How about you? I know some people hate subtitles.
Did you see 'The Diving Bell and the Butterfly' about the french editor of Elle magazine who has a stroke leaving him with Locked in Syndrome.

Here are a few of my favourites....

'The Ballad of Jack and Rose' starring Daniel Day Lewis and directed by his wife Rebecca Miller, 
'The Hours', I'm sure you will have heard about if not seen that one, about Virginia Wolf, 
'Frida' an american film about the mexican artist Frida Kahlo starring Selma Hayak.
'The Door in the Floor' starring Jeff Bridges

I could go on for ages ...but I'll stop.

chat soon 

Parrot xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

OMG American History X that is an amazing film - the curb scene - OMG!!!!!!!!!!

Cannot do foreign films I am afraid, I tend to read the subtitles and miss whats going on in the picture so it frustates me.  I have only managed to sit through one foreign subtitled movie and it was a horror with a women murdering people - cannot for the life of me remember the title though so not much help but it was a good movie and for once being subtitled didn't matter.

Yes we cannot be the only movie crazies round here!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

No your not the only movie crazies.

I dont have any particular genre that i do or do not like althoug i don't do foreign or subtitled films. 
I like a good comedy and romance films but i also like action adventure and also horrors and thillers. I scare quite easily so always snuggle under my blanky (yes i'm 36 and i have a blanky   , it is a lovely blanky though  ) and have a cushion handy to hide behind if i need to.

A few of my fav films are

Saving Private Ryan
The Harry Potter films ............new one is due to be released in July i think ( have friends that work on Potter)
All the Nightmare on Elm Street films.
The bridget jones films
The lord of the Rings trilogy (have friends that worked on that too)
Oh and of course the films that i worked on which are, Keeping Mum, Irish Jam and Ladies in Lavender

Kay


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Fuzzier I love horror movies and love getting scared but since being pregnant too scared to watch them incas ethey freak me too much and freak the babies - silly eh!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Mrs Nikki i know exactly what you mean, my bump used to go rock solid if i watched a scary film when i was pg. 

How strange is this? The other night i watched Dirty Dancing and having worked with Mr Swayze i wondered how he was doing (this was whilst i was watching the film) when the film finished the first thing i saw on TV was Patrick Swayze on the celeb news on channel Five having done his first interview since his diagnosis. 
I have tons of films and go through phases of watching them. But every Christmas i dig out all my Christmas favs and watch them, all put away now for the next 11 months.
Kay


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kay me and my dh go through stages of watching movies over and over, if there is nothing on tv we will put on something like Bad Boys or simikiar - just easy watching blow em all up type of thing - cannot tell you how many times we have watched it!


----------



## Parrot-Noise (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello kay, nice to have you join us x

How is Patrick Swayze, I was very saddened to hear he had cancer. Only said to DH the other day that I was wondering how he was. What did the news say?

I am watching a bad 70's movie on the telly whilst pets and DH sleep...'The Cassandra Crossing', complete with bouffant hairdo's, big collars and powdery foundation! Richard Harris though, I've always liked him.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Its sad about John Travoltas son also isn't it


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Parrot the celeb new on five said he had given his first interview since his illness was diagnosed to ABC News, he was looking really different to how he looked when i worked with him, you could tell he was ill. Then on yesterdays  ITV news it said he has been admitted to hospital with pneumonia, hope he's ok he is such a lovely man. 

Mrs Nikki since we've had D it's not so easy to sit and watch a film, dh won't start watching a film if he thinks he's going to be interrupted, and i only tend to watch one if dh is at work and theres nothing on tv.  Can't remember the last time dh and i snugggled up and watched a film together  , he'd rather be gaming on his pc at the mo   and thats where he spends most evenings when he's not working.

Kay


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kay I hope he gets better as pneumonia is not good.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Mrs Nikki yes it is very sad news about John Travolta's son Jet. He was youngish wasn't he, about 16?. 
Pneumonia is a bugger, though people do recover from it more nowadays than what they used to it used to be the thing that finished people off. He's managed to carry on working thorugh his illness on a new series called The Beast, not sure if it'll be shown over here, maybe on Sky but i think at the mo it's for American tv, which looked quite good. He truly is a genuinely down to earth guy, he made time to talk to me and i'd thought he wouldn't talk to someone as common as I am     and in passing he would always say 'Hello how are you today?' and my response was always 'I'm well thank you how about you how are you today?' and he would reply 'yeah i'm good' cant tell you how many people were jealous of the fact that I was working with him. I hope he recovers from this setback.
Watched the Mummy Returns just now and now i'm suffering watching CBeebies so off to the kitchen to cook a roast.


----------



## Parrot-Noise (Oct 16, 2008)

Went to see Stephen Daldreys new film 'The Reader' at the wknd. 

Kate Winslet and Ralph Fiennes and a fabulous young german actor David Kross. It's about love alongside the theme of german guilt after the holocaust. Though it's not a happy film I was really looking forward to it and I thought it was brilliant. Produced by Anthony Minghella and Sydney Pollack before they both died last year. Fabulous cool european light. Great acting. I read the book years ago by Bernard Schlink and the film didn't dissapoint. I reccomend it, if you think you might like it.

Parrot x


----------



## Parrot-Noise (Oct 16, 2008)

As we have been on holiday this week we have been to the cinema twice more - fabulous! Done little more than lounge on the sofa and read books and watch films.

Saw 'The Wrestler', Mickey Rourke's comeback film as an ageing wrestler who was at the top of his game in the 80's but now very much near the end. It was an astounding performance by Mickey Rourke, a tragic story in every sense. Recommend this one too. Had an independant film feel to it's production.

Also went to see 'Seven Pounds', Will Smiths new film. Not as good as either of the above in my opinion. A bit hollywood smulchtzy especially with the choice of music but they sustained a level of intense emotion right through the film which is hard to do without any let up. It's a great story, very moving. Good film, very engaging from start to finish.

Hope you are both ok, Nikki and Kay

Love Parrot x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey guys sorry I keep forgetting this is here, we must natter more.

Not seen any movies since I last wrote that blew me away but I did watch Goodbye Mr Chips on tv - and old classic and always wonderful.

I don't think there are any new movies coming out I am excited about, even the new Underworld movie!


----------

